# New recipe for you dog!



## Dog_Girl1546 (Nov 5, 2021)

I would like to start off by saying I am not a Veterinarian, so let your Vet know about a change in diet beforehand. Also, keep in mind your pet allergies! Now with that out of the way. There are food brands out there that harm your pet (not naming any brands). After I found out about the food companies' greed for money, I then figured out they could care less about your pet! So I came up with a heart-happy and healthy recipe for dogs and thought I could share it. Now, this could take time out of your day to make it, but the information where I learned this from does have its own dog food! You may be thinking that brand is only trashing other brands to bring theirs up, but no. The guy who owns the brand is a trained Vet, so it seems safe. The link to his bagged dog food is (link removed)Now that is out of the way it is time for my recipe! Chicken, Ginger, Carrots, Kale, Blueberry, and Apples. Freeze the chicken, then put it in the freezer to thaw. Cut up small slices of ginger, kale, blueberry, apple, chicken! DO NOT put less chicken than the other ingredients. Because this diet is supposed to represent their selection in the wild as their old ancestors- wolves. The only time wolves would eat fruits and vegetables would be when they ate their prey- Squires, Deer, etc. So after that stir and size it to your dog's normal serving and then bone appetite! Wait, if your dog has stomach issues then poor a little bit of Salmon oil in their mixture. Hope your dog loves it as much as mine do!

link removed by admin


----------

